# Vaccuum barking...



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would vacuum every day and spray her with water in the face every time she barks... unless she LIKES water sprayed in her face the way Epic, Zander, and Keira do... LOL

None of mine do this (or bark ever, at anything, my dogs are oddly silent freaks, without any training on my part). But I do have one (Rigby) that dislikes the vacuum and leaves the room, but has to watch so spies on me from around the corner.

Is she afraid of it, or hyped up by it?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

She's right in it's face... waging her tail... barking like nuts. I'm really not sure if she's afraid or not. If I change directions she jumps WAY out of the way... so I think she is afraid. Maybe a bit of both??


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

haha video tape! Sounds like she's unsure and very excited by it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Why do I not agree with spraying water in a dog's face? Hmmmm.....I've never had to do that with Daisy, for anything. I've never wanted to.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Is it the noise, the motion or the actual sight of the vacuum itself that gets her all riled up?

Assuming it is not just the sight of the vacuum, but rather the noise or the motion of vacuuming...One training plan might look like:
Leave the vacuum laying out in the open for several days (you could encourage the relationship by putting some peanut butter on the vacuum for her to lick off)
Then move it from room to room...but dont turn it on....pretend to vacuum...let her watch you move the vacuum (still with the vacuum off). Lavishly treat and praise her for being quiet...if she barks then increase the distance of the vacuum from her and decrease the time of exposure... (for instance if she freaks when you push the quiet vacuum back and forth...then you would back up the training and get her used to you simply having your hand on the vacuum...)

Then after several days or even a weeks (or as long as it takes for her to appear bored of seeing you move it around the house) of having the vacuum present ....

Then you can start exposing her to the sound and hopefully desensitising her to the sound...vacuum noise means treats are coming....
Take the vacuum to another room, shut the door and turn it on ....go out of the room to her and deliver really yummy treats...let it run for a minute or so, go back in and shut it off...dont make any fuss about the fact that anything has happened....do this several times a day in different rooms, but not in the same room as the dog...Then after several days....repeat but leave the door open..so she gets accustomed to the louder noise level...

If she gets nutty with the door open then back to having the door closed...

It is really helpful to keep a diary of what you did, when you did it, how many reptitions, what you used for a reward and her reactions....then if she back-slides it is easier to see where her stressor was and will show you where you need to sepnd more time desensitizing her...the whole idea is to find out the point at which she starts to get anxious and work to get her to accept that part before pushing forward to the next level of stress...remmbering that at some point there will be at least three components that you may be juggling all at once...presence, motion and noise....so getting her to accept them separealty first will help when you try to bring the whole picture together...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Spraying water from a squirt gun at a dog to correct them for being obnoxious is not cruel- in fact it is one of the most "positive" ways to stop a dog, or cat, from doing something you don't want them to do.

However, it doesn't work on Epic. His favorite game is catching water I spray out of a squirt gun  He gets really excited and has perfect catching the water!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS it's one of the ONLY ways to correct a cat- since cats don't respond usually at all to yelling and certainly never to physical correction. A squirt gun can be used to discourage a cat from clawing furniture, getting on couter tops, and other behaviors. Just be sure to substitute something the cat can scratch and encourage them to use that instead.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not sure Lego, if she's wagging her tail, it doesn't sound like she's afraid. Maybe she's just wanting to play with the "monster." 

What if you just left it running without moving it and leave the area...what will she do? 

I'd love to see a video of that, I think it's cute


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I agree a video would be very funny to see


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ha ha ha, Jenna -- I am always squirting my cat !! But she's ornry, it stops her in the moment but she always comes back for repeats. **** cat.

I don't have that issue with Daisy at all. I've never had to resort to strong aversive training with her, my voice is always enough. 

But I would never use aversive conditioning with a fear-based behavior in a dog. I would use desensitization, and patience


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I wasn't thinking so much it was fear, though... but that's a good point.

I also would never consider that (water squirting) a strong aversive, personally. More just a "Hey! Yeah, you! Stop that!" as it doesn't harm them and is not painful.

The main time I use it is for a dog that whines in the crate, and for the cat  I definitely squirt a whiney dog to get their attention without shouting. Then when they're quiet for a minute, I let them out.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I do have a video of her when she was younger... back when just the sight of it made her bark





Now I can have it sitting out... but as soon as I turn it on... look out, she comes a runin'!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I plan on keeping it out for the next few weeks... and vaccuuming each day. I like the treat idea... and starting small.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey with a Golden you can't go wrong vacuuming daily!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

If I squirted Daisy in the face, she would look at me like _HEY, why'd you do that_, and then be really hurt. She won't even run through the sprinkler and if I'm watering outside, she hates to be in the path. For Daisy it would be a strong aversive, perhaps not for all dogs though. 

And then anytime Daisy whines, I'm like totally there, _what's the matter_ baby ??? 

I'm a sap .... good thing she doesn't take advantage of me!!


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Aw...well, Monster goes and hides under the bed whenever I have the vacuum cleaner on...but it's a lot more than that...all I have to do is motion to touch it and he runs and hides. Same with the hair dryer. 
I tried to very gently show him that the hair dryer isn't so bad...put it on the lowest setting, didn't blow it in his face or anything...but...he just won't have it.

P.S. Monster watched the video when I was watching it...usually he looks around for the dog noise, but this time he came right up to the computer and sat down and watched her, then sniffed the screen.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh I love it !!!! I don't thinks she's afraid. She just wants the vacuum to play with her! I think she's barking so much because she doesn't understand why it doesn't play back! 

I think if she were truly afraid, she'd run to a different room and hide, like Monster does.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww Daisy is a sweet girl!

If I squirted Rig he'd give me a death glare, but he's never required it once in all his ten years. I find the ones who mind it the most are the ones who'd never need it anyway. My brat dogs think it's a fun game *sigh* lol

By whine I mean dogs whining in the crate because they aren't crate trained yet/want out... puppies, bratty dogs... I have a complete intolerance for dogs that whine/cry/bark in their crates. Of course if it's a trained dog crying I know he really needs to get out and I'll get out of bed and take him outside. But if it's a new dog that I know is just whining because he wants to see if it works, I teach him very quickly that it does NOT work. Even though Epic LIKES the water sprayed in the face game, I still use it to get his attention sometimes  It stops him in his tracks and he comes running over to see what I want.

Now if one of mine that was out hanging out with me started whining I'd definitely be worried they were in pain or something. I don't have anyone generally very vocal so I take it seriously if one of mine cries out randomly.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

I had this problem with a dog long ago. Our current dogs are fantastic about the vac. I solved the other dog's fear by leaving the vacuum out and visible all the time--and putting good treats around it. I started out by putting the treats a couple of feet away and as she got used to getting that close to the vac, eventually I kept moving the treats closer and closer--finally setting them on the vac. After she was not afraid of the vac while it was off, I kept the treats in my hand and would treat her for anything except barking. If she just looked and didn't bark--she got a treat. She finally figured out that the vac meant good things and she got over her fear. Gradually I did stop giving treats though!

I vacuum every day here, so our dogs are very used to the sound. Good Luck.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww poor Monster...

Wow the hair dryer is a tough one!! I don't dry my own hair, but I dry my Goldens after every bath.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

yeah... we vaccuum seldom here lol! So I think leaving it out and having treats along with it will be a positive step for Geddy. She LOVES water... in all it's glorious forms... ESP. coming out of the hose!!


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> I do have a video of her when she was younger... back when just the sight of it made her bark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA! I just clicked on your video to watch it and now my dogs think there is someone fun here to play with. They are running back and forth from the back door to the front door trying to find their new friend...haha!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh wanted to add that we have blowdried Geddy right from the start... back when she was a puppy. We have one that blows strictly cold air... and I use that on low setting (at first). Now I use the high setting. At first she wanted to bite at it, etc. but now she just lets me blow her dry. And I've always been one to blow my own hair dry all around the house, depending on where I want to be... so I just blow it on her from time to time. Perhaps the leaving it around and treat method will work for Monster too??


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Tuckerbear1 said:


> HAHA! I just clicked on your video to watch it and now my dogs think there is someone fun here to play with. They are running back and forth from the back door to the front door trying to find their new friend...haha!


LOL... Geddy reacts to videos and TV too... it's too cute :smooch::


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I could so hijack this thread into a gzillion different directions. Dogs are so funny !!!!!!! Endless entertainment


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, I can't help it !!

When Daisy was a little puppy, we were watching animal planet, there was a show about bears. She was fascinated!!! She'd go up to the TV and sniff all around and then go down the hallway to the back bedrooms, come back, over and over. It took me awhile to figure out what she was doing, but she was looking for a way to get to that bear, maybe trying to get INTO the television LOL


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

She's playing with it. Penny does this too and we pretend to chase her with it...just a couple of feet in her direction...and she loves it! She retreats like she so-o-o-o-o-o scared and then chases it when it goes away from her. 

My only thing with it is that all her darting and dashing probably shakes off more hair than I'm vacuuming up!

I think it makes vacuuming a lot more fun. Just relax and enjoy it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> I think it makes vacuuming a lot more fun. Just relax and enjoy it.


It's probably the only thing that would make me laugh while vacuuming !!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> Is it the noise, the motion or the actual sight of the vacuum itself that gets her all riled up?
> 
> Assuming it is not just the sight of the vacuum, but rather the noise or the motion of vacuuming...One training plan might look like:
> Leave the vacuum laying out in the open for several days (you could encourage the relationship by putting some peanut butter on the vacuum for her to lick off)
> ...


A most excellent training plan outlined above!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirby barks at the vaccum when I'm using it, but not when it's sitting out. He wants to play while I'm vaccuming and loves it if I "chase" him with it. Now, he's devolped a new problem as he's scared of the broom! It used to be hard to sweep because he'd chase the broom and scatter my piles of dirt, but ever since the broom fell over and made a big clattering noise, he's scared of it and runs and hides if I get it out. It hangs on the wall by the basement steps and he won't go down in the basement anymore as it fell down the steps and made a big noise!! Naughty broom!! I feel bad for him but don't want to make a big deal out of it so it reinforces his fear.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm....I would try dropping the broom while Kirby is busy chewing on a fabulous treat, like a marrow bone. Maybe a bit aways from him at first, and then try dropping it closer to him, always while he's distracted with something very important to him.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

jake does the EXACT thing that she does, only with jake, its the riding lawn mower....we dont know what to do...my parents have a BIG yard so i usually just give my dad some treats and let jake chase him..(gets hime really tired, BTW) and my dad gives him treats when he isnt barking...we arent sure if its working, because its winter and there isnt much mowing going on...i guess we will see in the spring!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine dont bark at the vacuum. Even Bama doesnt bark. He just tries to attack it.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

ohh if i had the answer to this id be worth millions tried everything with my border to no avail when i tried shutting her in another room she chewed the door frame, spray water she loves it, she is a nightmare she had never heard one till she moved in with us at 14months old i think she tries to kill the hoover cos she thinks its gonna try and eat me if she can see the hoover in the cupboard she will bark at it mine doesnt come out to often either cos my neighbours complain so i cant win


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

Tuckerbear1 said:


> HAHA! I just clicked on your video to watch it and now my dogs think there is someone fun here to play with. They are running back and forth from the back door to the front door trying to find their new friend...haha!


funnily enough its set my lot off barking that will annoy the neighbours at 1230am


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Awwww, poor Kirby. Broom tuggey is one of Penny's favorite games.

She grabs it by the bristles and tries to pull it away from us. 

It's equally impossible to shovel snow around her. We use plastice shovels and she's always pulling the shovel out from under it's load.

I tell you: she's hell on paws!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

hehehe... Broom Tuggey... that's too cute!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Just want to thank you all soo much for your suggestions! I tried today with the vaccuum and treats, and low and behold... I think this is gonna help. I was actually able to move the vaccuum (while it was off) back and forth and lure her with treats to "not" bark. She even almost took a treat right off the vaccuum while it was running. So we'll continue with this method as I think it's gonna do the trick!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LibertyME....

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I wanted to be sure to thank you for taking the time to write out a whole plan for how to fix our barking at the vaccuum problem. I have been working with Geddy all week, and I can already tell that there is improvement. I'm doing the treat in the mouth (but you don't get any) when she is barking... which makes her think, and then she stops barking and she gets the treat. She's doing a lot better when the vaccuum is off now... which she used to bark her fool head off if I just brought it out. And when I do start it up... initially she barks... but we do the "you bark = no treat" thing, and it's "starting" to click in her little head. And I was actually able to vaccuum the floor some without her barking. So anyhow... just wanted to let you know that things are going well... we will continue until she is good with it.... SO THANKS!!!!!

And thanks to everyone else too for your suggestions!!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Diesel barked at the vaccuum for awhile ... but he quit after he got used to it. So, we didnt have to correct him at all ...


----------



## ErikaS (Oct 1, 2007)

My dog (4 months old) runs out the doggie door and will not come back in. When he hears the vaccuum has turned off, he will whine by the door until I bring him in, then he sits on my lap like a baby!


----------

